# American Medical Response wins EMSA contract



## MMiz (Jul 26, 2013)

American Medical Response wins EMSA contract

EMSA's board of trustees approved a $247 million  contract with a new ambulance service provider Wednesday, while its  current contractor leveled allegations that the company's low bid  appeared to be "price fixing." 

 The board voted unanimously Wednesday to award the five-year contract to American Medical Response, based in Greenwood, Colo. 

Read more!
http://www.tulsaworld.com/article.a...SA_contract/20130725_11_a1_cutlin51175?subj=1


----------



## MMiz (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't understand how AMR can bid 44.6 million lower than the bid by Paramedics Plus, or why the required response time was changed from 8:59 to 10:59, but congrats to AMR.


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 26, 2013)

with a longer response time they will need fewer ambulances which will decrease the personnel cost resulting in a lower running expense. AMR being a much larger company is able to provide a lower overhead administration cost and likely buys supplies at lower rates due to the volume of supplies purchased. all these factors multiplied over 5 years is very doable, that only 9 million per year.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

socalmedic said:


> with a longer response time they will need fewer ambulances which will decrease the personnel cost resulting in a lower running expense. AMR being a much larger company is able to provide a lower overhead administration cost and likely buys supplies at lower rates due to the volume of supplies purchased. all these factors multiplied over 5 years is very doable, that only 9 million per year.



EMSA here buys supplies, but as far as I have heard, they're simply trying to stabilize the number of trucks put out. We can't really go much lower than we already have in terms of deployed assets.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 28, 2013)

MMiz said:


> I don't understand how AMR can bid 44.6 million lower than the bid by Paramedics Plus, or why the required response time was changed from 8:59 to 10:59, but congrats to AMR.



I know Amr has been citing some of the research which shows that response times are a horrible measure of system success. And AMR is trying to reduce L&S response across the board as it doesn't benefit enough to justify the risk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

PPI is a lot smaller than AMR, Oklahoma was their crown jewel. AMR can subsidize loss if it means eliminating competition.


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 29, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> PPI is a lot smaller than AMR, Oklahoma was their crown jewel. AMR can subsidize loss if it means eliminating competition.



and from what I hear PP is not doing so well in Alameda county CA, which they took from AMR by under bidding.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 29, 2013)

J/C, what are the current retirement benefits, and will they change with AMR?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 30, 2013)

46Young said:


> J/C, what are the current retirement benefits, and will they change with AMR?



Schwab 401k, changed from Milliman 401k.


----------

